# Multipath vs Loadbalance



## melmager (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich betreue eine kleine Firma
Und dort gibt es drei DSL Anschlüsse - und es währe toll die irgendwie zu bündeln 

Ich bin über zwei Beschreibungen gestolpert.
Eine beschreibt den SetUp von Linux zum Multipath zugang (bestimmter Kernel wird vorausgesetzt)
und die andre befasst sich mit Load Balancing


> Mit Multipath-TCP können Client und Server für eine TCP-Übertragung automatisch mehrere Leitungen bündeln, um so den Durchsatz und die Ausfallsicherheit zu erhöhen.





> Instead of choosing one of the two providers as your default route, you now set up the default route to be a multipath route. In the default kernel this will balance routes over the two providers.



Gibt es einen generellen Unterschied zwischen Multipath und Loadbalance (ausgenommen der augenscheinlichsten das Load Balancing einfacher einzurichten ist aber nur 2 Zugänge unterstützt)

sprich mit welcher Technik sollte ich mich näher befassen ?


----------



## sheel (14. Dezember 2015)

Hi

ohne jetzt Definitionen im Kopf zu haben, mein Verständnis:
Für Netzwerke, Computer, Festplatten etc.etc. ist...

_Multipath_: Allgemeiner Begriff für alles, wo es mehrere Einheiten gibt.
Die einzelnen Daten/Verbindungen/... werden entweder nach irgendeinem Schema aufgeteilt/vermischt
und/oder es werden auf allen Einheiten die selben Daten verarbeitet (uA. wegen Ausfallsicherheit)

_Failover_: Normalerweise wird nur eine Einheit benutzt, wenn die ausfällt kommt die Andere zum Einsatz.
(bzw. auch mit mehr als 2 Einheiten machbar, natürlich). Die gerade offenen Verbindungen bzw. verarbeiteten
Daten zum Ausfallzeitpunkt sind je nach System eventuell trotzdem weg, bei solchen Varianten
geht es dann eben nur um die Minimierung der Ausfallszeit.

_Load balancing_: Alle Einheiten sind gleichzeitig im Einsatz, weil eine Einheit üblicherweise
überfordert wäre bzw. das Risiko dazu besteht, und die Arbeit deswegen eben aufgeteilt wird.

...was wie für dich sinnvoll wäre hängt davon ab, was das Ziel ist 
a) Geht es um Kunden etc. die von außen auf Server in der Firma zugreifen,
oder um die Internetzugänge der Mitarbeiter?
b) Geschwindigkeit oder Ausfallsicherheit oder beides?
c) Werden im Durchschnitt wenige riesige Sachen übers Netzwerk übertragen, oder viele eher kleine?
d) Bietet euer ISP irgendwelche Features in die Richtung an?
(manche Sachen brauchen die Mithilfe von beiden Seiten)
e) Was kann eure Netzwerkhardware, bzw. welche(s) Gerätemodell(e) gibt es?
Wie ist das Netzwerk aufgebaut?


----------



## melmager (14. Dezember 2015)

Um Ausfall sicherheit geht es nicht.
Nur um Tempo 
Das Multipath TCP basiert auf ne RFC wird aber nicht immer und überall unterstützt so wie ich das gelesen habe
siehe: http://www.heise.de/netze/meldung/Multipath-TCP-buendelt-Internet-Leitungen-2127754.html

Von aussen soll mal von Mitarbeitern zugegriffen werden - dazu muss ich mir auch noch gedanken machen wie  - Kunden sind aussen vor also kein Webserver. Derzeit geht es nur um Webzugriffe der Mitarbeiter.

ich allerdings mache ab und zu uploads von aussen

Aufbau derzeit :
ein Netz mit drei Fritzboxen einer als Router - mit fester IP von aussen
die beiden andren Router machen derzeit nur VOIP - die damit vorhandene DSL Anbindung
wird derzeit nicht genutzt :-(
Zugang A: feste IP, SSH Zugang, Router, DNS, DHCP (40Mbit Richtfunk)
Zugang B: VOIP, NTP (16Mbit DSL)
Zugang C: VOIP (16 Mbit DSL)

Zugang B+C waren bis Mitte des Jahres extrem langsam aber mittlerweile gehen da 16Mbit statt 3 
download und bei upload geht jetzt auch mehr
Übrigends hat die telekom nicht bescheid gesagt das da mehr geht - warum auch


----------

